
Academic Publishing Is a Goddamned Exploitative Farce - Chinjut
https://medium.com/age-of-awareness/academic-publishing-is-a-goddamned-exploitative-farce-75930d3ce3d0#.3lp6xrxvb
======
SubiculumCode
What babble. So much is wrong with that article, I don't know where to begin.
The only thing right was the signing away of copyright is bunk.

~~~
GFK_of_xmaspast
I only skimmed, but I didn't see anything horrible, what in particular are you
complaining about?

